

AOL reverses 401(k) cuts, CEO apologizes - res0nat0r
http://money.cnn.com/2014/02/08/technology/aol-armstrong-401k/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

======
res0nat0r
I'm glad I'm at a point in my career that I have the ability to choose not to
work for a jackass like this.

